# RBR Ride



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

I decided to get the ball rolling for another RBR ride. Thought this would be fun. Sunday September 7, 9:00 am The ride would start at the Alpine Glow parking lot in Golden off of highway 93 and Washington. Ride north on 93 about a mile turn west up Golden Gate to 119, north on 119 through Rollinsville and then turn east on highway 72 (Golden Gate Canyon) back to highway 93. Should be about 55 miles with lots of climbing. I'll have cold beers in a cooler after the ride. Who's in? If someone has a better route, maybe alittle shorter lets hear it. I just want to ride again the last one was a blast.


----------



## GearsSchmeers (Jul 26, 2008)

Ya ya, I would definitely be there. As long as the brews are not Icehouse.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

your a cheap date! I was thinking of something with a few more carbs


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll be there, and I'll still be slow.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I think that might be the Tour de Fat weekend in Fort Collins.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Pablo said:


> I think that might be the Tour de Fat weekend in Fort Collins.


Tis the same weekend.

I'm a maybe at this point. My wife has a tri that day.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> I'll be there, and I'll still be slow.


Premature acceptance.

Apparently I have to take my wife to the airport ant 10ish. I am good on the 6th (Saturday) or the following weekend.

I think I better go do a test ride up Golden Gate Canyon.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like I picked a bad weekend. Would Sunday the 14th work better for you guys?


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

The 7th is also the Buffalo Bicycle Classic.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

14TH works for me.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I might be able to ride the 14th, I'll have to check. Warning: I might be fit by that time.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm a maybe on the 14th as well. I'll keep tabs on the thread and make it if I can.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll put it on the schedule. I have knee surgery next week, but hope I'm riding agin within a few weeks. Haven't done Golden Gate yet this year, that's a fun ride.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like the 14th is working better for everyone so the 14th it is.


----------



## ahaid (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm riding the Buffalo Classic on the 7th and hunting season opens on the 14th. Bummer, I'll keep my eyes open for another ride with you guys. Have fun, I hear Golden Gate is a great ride.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Can't do the 14th. Bronco game.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Woolbury said:


> I'll put it on the schedule. I have knee surgery next week, but hope I'm riding agin within a few weeks. Haven't done Golden Gate yet this year, that's a fun ride.


Hope your surgery went well. Have you gotten back in the saddle yet?

Buy the way if anyone wants to carpool from the SW area (285 and C-470) I have a van with a roof rack and can fit 3 riders.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

bubba biker said:


> Hope your surgery went well. Have you gotten back in the saddle yet?
> 
> Buy the way if anyone wants to carpool from the SW area (285 and C-470) I have a van with a roof rack and can fit 3 riders.


Yea, went as well as I could ask. Had a scope for torn meniscus, still sore but rideable. I was back on the bike in 5 days pedaling the neighborhood. 2 weeks out and I'm doing 35-40 mi rides, pretty good pace, but no big climbs yet. I think I would have tackled GGC, but it turns out I'm back to Chicago that weekend. Sorry to miss out, maybe hook up for one more before seasons done?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I won't be able to make this ride. Looks like that day is turning into a Monarch Crest shuttle day.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Is this going to happen?

I'm in. Is anyone else?

I will am still slow, especially on the hills, but I still have fun and look forward to riding and having a few beers.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

If nothing else Sledge, we will just ride Lookout and then polish off a six pack. Hope some other people sign on. Last ride was a great time.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

What time do you want to start?

I am interested in riding Golden Gate Canyon, or whatever. I am in Arvada, but plan on driving to Golden, so I am not huffing to start the ride.

See you Sunday


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm flexible on the start time 9:30 OK with you? The way my schedule is going this week it may be the first ride in 6 days. I've mentioned it to a couple of the guys I work with and they may show up I'll talk to them tommorrow about it. Should be a fun day I havent ridden golden gate in years.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

9:30 works great with my. I just mapmyride'd from AlpenGlow through Golden Gate, to 119 and back. 35.36miles and 4400feet elevation gain. That is plenty for me.

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/golden/496744274924


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Is the meeting place Alpine Glow or Alpen Glow? I'm now a maybe for the ride.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

It's AlpenGlow.

393 Washington Ave, Golden, CO 80403

Corner of Hwy 93 and Washington.

Sorry for the confusion, my bad.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

The 35 mile ride you mapped sounds much better. I don't think I have the legs for the 60 mile loop I first suggested. I was younger and stronger when I posted that. The last few weeks have been tough on me.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Report posted in *C, T, and Ride Reports* http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146697


----------

